# dubai construction industry



## Alan2901 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi,

I am considering looking for work in dubai as manager in construction

is the industry recovering after the recession?

any info would be greatly appreciated

thanks


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

There seem to be a bout of downsizing in Dubai the past 2-3 months, has anyone else heard or have unfortunate colleagues/friends affected?


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Alan2901 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am considering looking for work in dubai as manager in construction
> 
> ...


I think that you'll find that there are some stirrings of life in Dubai however that is mainly focused on the reactivation or completion of existing projects in places like Business Bay, JLT, Dubai Marina, the Palm etc. Don't get me wrong, there are a few new projects - I notice Meraas is pushing ahead with its 3 Jumeirah projects for example and of course work on infrastructure is still going ahead.

This has been noticeably eased ever since Dubai World reached agreed on its debt settlement/restructiring and a little bit of liquidity was injected back into the system, however project finance is still hard to come by so recovery is conservative, which in my humble opinion is a good thing. Last thing we want is to go back to the "super fast track" days.

I have to say that all my friends in construction tell me they are looking at Qatar and Saudi Arabia for new projects and even then many of them seem to be looking forther afield. Still working from Dubai though.


----------



## Alan2901 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I was planing to come to dubai on a visit visa to try and get a job, possibly visiting Qatar aswell, is this worth while or crazy? I thought being in the country would be a real advantage in getting an interview, any advice on this would be much appreciated
My wife was planning looking also, she is a college lecturer, any advice for her would be great aswell.
thanks again for reading!!!


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

I work in construction and to be honest UAE is the lat place to come and have a look for work it has all come to a halt again. The place to be really is Qatar which is still to heat up and Saudi


----------



## Alan2901 (Mar 23, 2012)

thanks alot for that, I have heard Qatar is better placed right now, what do you think about going out job hunting, if you don't mind me asking.
I take it it's very competitive to land a job? In your experience what main attributes are required for any sort of management roles in construction?
thanks a million, this is just the feedback I was looking for
cheers!!


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

Having moved over from Qatar - it takes a lot of hardwork landing a job there. A lot of networking is required - but don't skip the usual hunting grounds, i.e. recruitment agencies there, online job sites, LinkedIn. Pop your head over into the Qatar board.

And good luck!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Granted I am not in construction, here is my Qatar job searching experience. Apply for job I am very qualified for and get technical interview. Rock the technical interview. Soon after get a follow up that they would like me to come to Qatar very quickly for an on-site interview and ask me to provide some documents that they would require to hire me. Send in the documents, followup with emails and calls. I have since heard nothing, zip, ziltch (been about 8 weeks now). They just stopped communicating. I am guessing they saw my last job salary statement and realized I was above what they were willing to pay, and in the 'it only happens here category,' figured easier to just ignore me than actually update me on what happened.

Nothing compares to looking for work in this region.
:focus:


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Red_Nosed said:


> Having moved over from Qatar - it takes a lot of hardwork landing a job there. A lot of networking is required - but don't skip the usual hunting grounds, i.e. recruitment agencies there, online job sites, LinkedIn. Pop your head over into the Qatar board.
> 
> And good luck!


Have they begun to do any of the work for the World Cup yet?


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

XDoodlebugger said:


> Have they begun to do any of the work for the World Cup yet?


I'm not certain been out of Qatar past 6 months - I don't believe construction has begun, more like design stages for the World Cup 2022 I think.

When Qatar had to host the Asian Cup 2006, it almost looked like the games had to be held in the previous host country having the construction projects run so badly behind schedule! Having said that, there are actually quite a few projects that should be running now (possibly in the early construction stages or design stages) couple of examples would be the Aviation City and the Railway project (cannot remember what else). I believe they're quite busy in Qatar.

Many experience what fcjb1970 went through in the process of getting hired - some companies may have problems getting visas or, like me (I waited 6 months for my work visa to come through) having got hired when there was a clamp down on female hires just made things extremely difficult or just having unreliable PROs not chasing through paperwork with MoI.

There's always something .....


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Red_Nosed said:


> I'm not certain been out of Qatar past 6 months - I don't believe construction has begun, more like design stages for the World Cup 2022 I think.
> 
> When Qatar had to host the Asian Cup 2006, it almost looked like the games had to be held in the previous host country having the construction projects run so badly behind schedule! Having said that, there are actually quite a few projects that should be running now (possibly in the early construction stages or design stages) couple of examples would be the Aviation City and the Railway project (cannot remember what else). I believe they're quite busy in Qatar.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'm not looking for a job. Just wanting to sell stuff to the people doing the work. Looks like we are lucky to have all GCC countries (besides Saudi) so we can follow the work.

I have heard Oman also has some large projects coming soon.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

Qatar is doing some work, mainly at the airport and also a bit around the city of DOHA, but not a lot yet. I met with a company there owned by the royals and they say 2014/2015 is when most of the work will be in full swing.
Oman, our company won some there, but again it is still slow.

Good luck with your searches


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

stevieboy1980 said:


> Qatar is doing some work, mainly at the airport and also a bit around the city of DOHA, but not a lot yet. I met with a company there owned by the royals and they say 2014/2015 is when most of the work will be in full swing.
> Oman, our company won some there, but again it is still slow.
> 
> Good luck with your searches



If you're referring to NDIA, then that airport work is slowly "dying" out as they move into handover.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

no, never heard of NDIA..


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

stevieboy1980 said:


> no, never heard of NDIA..


NDIA = New Doha International Airport
Latest target opening date is 12/12/12


----------

